
MediEval is a library that lets you evaluate code in several language runtimes - monarchwadia
https://www.npmjs.com/package/medieval
======
monarchwadia
This library aims to replicate code evaluation functionality in Repl.it, Code
Academy and TestDome. The server mode is conveniently included for you in the
library's CLI (all you have to do is run `npm install -g medieval` and then
type `medieval serve` to have a code evaluation server up and running

Evaluation is done inside Docker, so it is much safer than just running the
code bare on your machine itself.

